
Stress really is killing us - walterbell
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/02/opinions/stress-killing-us-keating-opinion/
======
kneel
Burnout is real.

If you're a situation where you're body can't keep up with normal activities,
your sleep schedule is wrecked and you have to will yourself out of bed
everyday just stop.

Reexamine your life and figure out ways to cut the stress out, these things
creep up slowly over time and you might not even realize how bad it has
become.

I had a job burnout earlier this year and it took several months to get myself
back to normal. I'm lucky in that I could just quit working and live off
savings for a while. Too many people don't have this option.

~~~
wapz
Most definitely. If you have a family it is a _lot_ harder. You need to talk
to someone if it gets progressively worse and if you don't have a significant
other that will support you quitting you need to get additional help.

------
sidcool
I watched a Testing Talk recently that said that our response to stress and
not stress itself is the killer. How accurate it's the claim.

